# Ziva and Vanessa kidded



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

We have our first babies. 

Ziva kidded with quads. Unfortunately we lost one because two were coming at once.  I should have gone in sooner. She had three bucks and a doe. The one we lost was a buck.







This is the doe Neive.






this is the first buck Duncan. (Both of them will go to a really nice family together  )







And this is Nacho Libre. He has the cutest mustache and goatee.






he also has a new home waiting. 

Oh and both boys have blue eyes. 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

They are so sweet! Love the stache and goatee!


----------



## agilitymaster01 (Sep 25, 2013)

EEEEEKKKKK!!!! So much cuteness...Cannot stand it.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

And Vanessa kidded with trips a day later. Two bucks and a doe.






buck number one. Casanova. 






the little doe Selena. We will retain her. 






and buck number two Valentino.

All three have blue eyes.  we are thinking about retaining one buck. Not for sure though.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

I just want to squeeze them all! congratulations


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks guys. We are really excited. They all seem to be doing great as well.


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

They are so cute! Ziva must have been huge!


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

I love the coloring on Cassanova. It's adorable...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You got yourself a whole crop of cutie pies!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Sweet babies!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Adorable babies! Congrats


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Omg! I love the name Duncan! One of my nigi bucks is named Duncan! They are so sweet! Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks . They are lots of fun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

